# Here's a heartbreaker!!!



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I just got a call from Jennifer ( Olivetree ) telling this story.....

She got a call for the Animal Control here in Traverse City. They picked up 2 little maltese boys 10 days ago and no one called to claim. No Ad in the paper for them, no one searching. 
After 10 days the put unclaimed dogs down!!!!!!!! :shocked: They called Banfield Vet Hospital to make an appointment. :bysmilie: 
Get ready........Banfield know Jennifer as she does her doggy business there. They know she raises Malts and takes guests dogs. They called her :smheat: and she is going to foster them and help find a new home.
WOW!!!! 

Strange that someone would not try to find these 2 little boys ( not fixed ). I just can't imagine....??????

Jennifer asked if Bob and I would wash them Sunday after the Animal Control person drops them off. We can't wait to see them. :wub: 

More later.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a very strange story indeed. I wonder if the owners are on vacation and the sitter
accidentally let them out and doesn't care...or something like that. Hard to believe someone
would purposely not hunt for TWO maltese pets. I hope they find wonderful homes quickly.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Even harder to believe that they would put these precious little fluffs down only after 10 days. :bysmilie: Wouldn't even give the owner time to look if they were out of town.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Animal Control is the worst place for a dog or cat to end up. In Raleigh, they only hold them for five days before they euthanize them. Being purebred doesn't protect an animal as the HSUS estimates that 1/3 of all dogs that come into shelters are purebred.

I'm glad she was able to save these guys.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad that they are out of the shelter and in a safe place, now.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope you post pictures of them. My in-laws live in Williamsburg and I would be happy to email SIL pictures. She was just telling me how much she missed having a dog.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I would love to see pic of the two little malts..........I think something is wrong. Are they well kept? So sad!!! :crying:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :shocked: Mixed emotions, eh? I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow Kristy.
I will pm you and post pic's later today. You never know!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness they're being saved! I look forward to seeing their pictures - wonder where their owners are??? :blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm anxious to hear (and see  ) more too. I wonder how they behave socially. That will tell alot too about their background. Not to take away from this topic but I just can't believe how some people 'care' for their toy dogs. Twice now (the 2nd time for both being this week!) I've found a Tzu just wandering in the middle of the road, and two Terriers playing right beside the road. Both are very busy roads, within the city limits. I've stopped both times and both times the 'owners' act like it's no big deal. :angry: If it happens again and I can manage to get them without the 'owners' knowledge (hey, how am I supposed to know who the owners are if no one is around?), they're coming home with me and placed into rescue.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is strange that no one is looking for them. I'd love to know the whole story behind these little guys because I'm sure there is one. I can't wait to see the pictures and hear about them. TG they didn't end up being put down.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jennifer just got a call from the lady that has them and said she wasn't bringing them today as they are horribly flea ridden. She tried to bathe them and their coats are horrible also. Poor babies.
Jennifer will see them Monday and take them to the groomer for a flea dip and shave.
More as I hear it!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, Jennifer and I just picked up the 2 boys after they were groomed and flea bathed.

Guess what kind they are..........Havanese!!!!

2 beautiful, happy, playful, loving little boys. When I left Jennifers tonight they were playing and having a ball with the Malts.
Now to find homes where the owner will know how to take care and love a Havanese.
The Vet said around 4/5 mo's. Both are getting neutered Friday.
I just spoke with the lady from the Havanese Association. She has 6!!!!!! She was shocked that they were lost, said they were beautiful puppies!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 22 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639163


> OK, Jennifer and I just picked up the 2 boys after they were groomed and flea bathed.
> 
> Guess what kind they are..........Havanese!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh, they're adorable! Man, I'd love to be able to foster dogs!!! They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are so cute!! You really ROCK for taking them in. I hope they find a great home.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh they are adorable! What a find. Can't believe someone let them go. There has to be a story behind this, but we probably never will.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are way too cute :wub2:

I wish I could have more!!! They look like happy little guys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what cutie pies they are!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm glad they are in good hands!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


They are real cuties...


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 22 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639163


> OK, Jennifer and I just picked up the 2 boys after they were groomed and flea bathed.
> 
> Guess what kind they are..........Havanese!!!!
> 
> ...



Such cuties! LOL! Havanese?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

So great of you to take them in! Can you even imagine these two little dolls being, well, put down? No Way! Thanks to you, and others like you, for being able to take in these poor babies. I wish I could. 

Cyndi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Thank heaven these adorable little ones were saved !! What cutie-pies they are!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Excitement!!!!!
Looks like these 2 boys have a home.
The lady they are going to has been waiting for 1 year for a Havanese. She will take both!!
I talked to her yesterday and she is on "Cloud9".
If all goes well she will get them next week.

Bob and I are dancing a jig!!!!!!!!!

NOW.......Jennifer and I are off to rescue a Maltese that was turned in by a horrible breeder. More on Powder later.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Since they were "honorary Maltese", the new Mama could join our forum, couldn't she?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are adorable and I am so glad they got a good home so quickly. Thank you for saving them - I think you guys who foster are the best! :rochard:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They really are cute and I'm so glad they're getting a forever home so soon! 
Way to go!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 24 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639801


> Excitement!!!!!
> Looks like these 2 boys have a home.
> The lady they are going to has been waiting for 1 year for a Havanese. She will take both!!
> I talked to her yesterday and she is on "Cloud9".
> ...


Awesome news. Hooray!!! :you rock: 

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Sep 24 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640131


> Since they were "honorary Maltese", the new Mama could join our forum, couldn't she?[/B]


Great idea. My Clouseau was a Havanese that came through Maltese rescue. He fit in well with my white crowd.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Sep 24 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639801


> Excitement!!!!!
> Looks like these 2 boys have a home.
> The lady they are going to has been waiting for 1 year for a Havanese. She will take both!!
> I talked to her yesterday and she is on "Cloud9".
> ...


Thats great news Marsha...let me know if it doesn't work out. James finally looked at their pictures and he fell in love with their pictures.


----------

